# ABC Detailing - Recent Porsche Cardiff Detailing



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Over the last month we have been busy detailing a few Porsches at the Porsche Centre in Cardiff and thought there would be interest from some on here in seeing how they went.

First up was this heavily spec'd Mahogany Brown Porsche Cayman S, in need of a single day enhancement detail to liven up the paintwork and bring out the metallic flake.

























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next up was a Guards Red Porsche Boxster S.





















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Following on was a Basalt Black Porsche 911 Carrera S Cabriolet with a stunning Luxor Beige interior.













---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The most recent detail we carried out was on this Silver Porsche 911 Carrera.















The cars are now on another level of quality ready for their new homes!

I also managed to grab a few shots of some other stunning cars in and around the showroom.

Ferrari Dino GT



Porsche Turbo S GB Edition





Ferrari 308 GTB



Porsche Cayenne S



Porsche 911 Carrera GTS



Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning! Looks like a stunning old 2.7 RS in the showroom too?

Love them all, in particular the silver 991 GTS at the end. Gorgeous motor.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Some quality cars there finished off with some quality work, very nice.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice job but why are you positioning pics like that?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning! Looks like a stunning old 2.7 RS in the showroom too?
> 
> Love them all, in particular the silver 991 GTS at the end. Gorgeous motor.


Thanks, yes it's a 2.7 RS with huge racing history!


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Nice work on the cars. I'm a Porsche fan, so i'm jealous you got to work on so many.

FYI, I think your camera tripod has a dodgy leg.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great job bud :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

But we're is the work you have done??? Photo's of work please.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

What a bummer.....having to work on those cars all day!!!!!!! lol,,,
Stunners.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok. All am saying, if you had the chance to detail cars like that, take the time to photo your work a bit more precise. Porches paint is a " challenge " soft paint,sticky, paint, so a lot of people like to know what products,pads, and so on you use. Chongo


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> Ok. All am saying, if you had the chance to detail cars like that, take the time to photo your work a bit more precise. Porches paint is a " challenge " soft paint,sticky, paint, so a lot of people like to know what products,pads, and so on you use. Chongo


Unfortunately I was very time-restricted with these details, completing the cars within 1 day or less, so photographs weren't the highest priority until the job was done.

All of the cars were machine polished using the Rupes LHR15 and mainly using the yellow or sometimes green pads and polish combos.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Were you pushed to do them in one day, all of your details by the company or your timescale. Chongo


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, what beautiful cars, and workmanship.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Great jobs on all cars.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice work 👍 Can I ask what wattage the led work lights are that you used? 
Thanks


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

All look very nice


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

That mahogany Cayman is stunning; the wife really (I mean _really!_) likes it. Thanks for sharing that, and hope that one day you get free reign to work to the level that some of these cars deserve.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

good work ! what tyre dressing is on the silver porsche last pic ?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

ABC Detailing said:


> Unfortunately I was very time-restricted with these details, completing the cars within 1 day or less, so photographs weren't the highest priority until the job was done.
> 
> All of the cars were machine polished using the Rupes LHR15 and mainly using the yellow or sometimes green pads and polish combos.


Don't worry mate, there's some kind of bonding issues with pros here, likes to pick holes in the write ups that get posted in this section......I can guess it's pretty hectic in a dealership like that.

I'm just grateful you took the time to post it up

Great job by the way love a porker


----------

